

Red Gate acquires Go Test It - martinkl
http://go-test.it/blog/2009/11/30/red-gate-acquires-go-test-it.html

======
callmeed
Does anyone currently use Go Test It? It looks pretty slick and I'm tempted to
sign-up.

